# Head count on the 05 Gray GTO.



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

One in North Texas.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

:seeya:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

I will see your :seeya: and raise you a :cheers


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Located in Orlando, FLorida UCF Area! M6


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

I love that color! I think I am going to paint my Caprice that color.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

Cyclone Grey 05 M6, here in New Jersey.


ShadesOfGrey


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I have one too... just outside of St Louis.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I do not know if this is true.

"there are only 450 of the Cyclone Gray cars made each year."


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

nother in north Tx.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

05 M6 CGM, Located in Canyon Country, CA


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

:cheers MacClenny Fl.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

:seeya: .....me too...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

9 people so far.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

make it an even number........


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

10 !!! yay!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Me too. For the moment.


----------



## heinee (Nov 5, 2005)

Sacramento, Ca checking in :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Full Dozen !!!


----------



## GADrummah (Oct 24, 2005)

*GA checking in...*

:seeya:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

lucky number 13 !!! Well, its MY lucky number.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> lucky number 13 !!! Well, its MY lucky number.


*cough*cough*clears throat*.... post whore!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

oh YOUR one to talk Mr. 37 away from 2000 in 11 months time !!!

actually, 2000/11 = 182 posts a month compared to my 500. Pssht, ok so maybe I AM a post whore....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh YOUR one to talk Mr. 37 away from 2000 in 11 months time !!!
> 
> actually, 2000/11 = 182 posts a month compared to my 500. Pssht, ok so maybe I AM a post whore....


 :lol: ....my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

HEY! WHITE BOY! HUSH! lol

go to the site I emailed ya.......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't at work, I have to wait to go over to 04gtolover's house (remember I don't own a computer at home), I'll let you know what I think. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

its not a BAD site for work, it just has BAD links.....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

..... I don't think the site is worth you guys loosing GTODEALER......


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

nope, its not, wait til later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

ARF... :willy: arty:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> nope, its not, wait til later.


and GTO Dealer



You guys love hijacking posts


----------

